# Planted vase (IKEA Bladet)



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 22, 2013)

Since it's such a small vase and you are only housing a Betta, you can get away with no filter and weekly water changes. 

Your vase has a small foot print and lowering the sponge will take up a lot of space reserved for plants. If you must have the filter, I don't see anything wrong with where you have it...aside from it being unsightly.


----------



## terrapedes (Jul 5, 2013)

I have been thinking about just running the filter until it's settled a bit...


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 22, 2013)

That'll work. My 1.75g vase has been running for 15mo with a betta and no filter.


----------



## LionelC (Feb 27, 2014)

I have the EXACT same vase! I like it because I thought it was the perfect size. Larger than mose vases but small enough to keep it simple. 

I did exatly what you did and used a sponge filter, heck it lookes like the same one I started with. I then went to a smaller sponge because it just seemed to take up too much room.

I ran it like that with the smaller sponge filter for a while but I was sick of the noisy air pump, I tried diferant ones but I finally gave up on the sponge filter and on a whim purchased an AZOO Minion. Wow what a diferance. It is quite, it doesnt take up any room in the vase, and it was cheap. I will post a picture if I can find one.

LionelC


----------



## LionelC (Feb 27, 2014)

LionelC said:


> I have the EXACT same vase! I like it because I thought it was the perfect size. Larger than mose vases but small enough to keep it simple.
> 
> I did exatly what you did and used a sponge filter, heck it lookes like the same one I started with. I then went to a smaller sponge because it just seemed to take up too much room.
> 
> ...


----------



## Varmint (Apr 5, 2014)

Beautiful! Is the ivy growing out of the vase?


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Holy crap how tall is that vase?! Make sure you get tall plants so the betta can rest near the surface and not have to make real long swims up for a gulp of air.


----------



## terrapedes (Jul 5, 2013)

Alternanthera (the pinkish plant) might grow to the top, at least I'm hoping it will the vase is 45cm tall, 17 3/4 inches according to ikea


----------



## LionelC (Feb 27, 2014)

Varmint said:


> Beautiful! Is the ivy growing out of the vase?


 
It is not Ivy, actually I am not sure what it is. A friend had it at work and I just took a cutting and stuck it in to see if it would make it, boy did it ever. It has been growing ever since.

Oh, and thank you for the compliment! It has one tiny male guppy, that was a runt from another tank and maybe 40 or so cherry shrimp. The shrip are breading and there are tiny babies everywhere. Oh also a ton of snails. 

LionelC


----------



## brandon429 (Mar 29, 2003)

Perfect setup there


----------

